# Santa Maria Gobbler



## BenCarlson (Jul 8, 2021)

My wife was hungry for turkey so I told her I'd cook up the longbeard i killed this spring for dinner. With the arrival of my Santa Maria attachment there was truly no other way i would want to cook it. So into A super simple salt/brown sugar brine the breasts went!

Post brine i just dusted it with some cumin and cayenne and into the grill it went. Unfortunately as I was finishing the bird hot over the coals, a tornado-esque thunder storm rolled in and i lost the fire. So it didn't get the color i was hoping for, but it finished up fine in the oven. Plated with some chipotle crema and the wife's caesar pasta salad and a fine midweek meal was has.

Most importantly, the wife looked at me while we were eating and said, "I think you should get more turkeys next year."

She won't be telling me twice!!!


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 8, 2021)

Looks really good. Been a long time since I had wild turkey. Not very abundant in my part of ND.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 8, 2021)

Nice job on that bird Ben. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 8, 2021)

Looks good!


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 8, 2021)

Great job!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 8, 2021)

Looks great! Good thing she liked it to ensure future hunts!

Ryan


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 8, 2021)

The color looks good to me!
Nifty setup for the kettle. You'll be using it a lot.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 8, 2021)

Nice job great looking plate. Love turkey done this way wild or domestic.

Warren


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 8, 2021)

Great looking rig and a fine piece of work, beautiful gobbler too. RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 8, 2021)

Nice job on the chicken Ben!
I have that attachment as well and we use it all the time!
Al


----------



## Whiskey13 (Jul 8, 2021)

Great food and you got the boss approval to hunt more...win win.


----------



## BenCarlson (Jul 8, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job on the chicken Ben!
> I have that attachment as well and we use it all the time!
> Al



Al I actually bought this after reading a post of yours just mentioning it. Absolutely loving it!


----------



## BenCarlson (Jul 8, 2021)

Thanks everyone for the kind words!


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 8, 2021)

Looks delicious


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 10, 2021)

Thanks for the like BenCarison it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## BC Buck (Jul 11, 2021)

Looks good, what state you harvest the bird. Here in Missouri are population is way down but I did manage to kill one bird.


----------



## BenCarlson (Jul 11, 2021)

BC Buck said:


> Looks good, what state you harvest the bird. Here in Missouri are population is way down but I did manage to kill one bird.



That's a Pennsylvania bird


----------

